# The North Face Mt. View Triclimate Jacket [Review]



## GoWithTheSnow (May 20, 2020)

Hello everyone, this is my review and personal opinion on The North Face Mt. View Triclimate Jacket. The first two sections will be some info, and then the rest will be the review. Sorry if this is a bit long, I just want this to be a good, accurate review.

~GENERAL INFORMATION~
-Price : $54.18 - $140.00 (price varies with the seller, size, etc.)
-Rating : 4.6 out of 5 (according to amazon.com)
-Fabric : Polyester micro-dobby
-Lining Fabric : 50g polyester mesh
-Windproof : Yes
-Waterproof : Yes
-Waterproof Type : 2-layer DryVent waterproof breathable coating
-3 in 1 : Yes
-Hood : Yes
-Back Length : 23.5 in. & 57.7 cm.
-Gender : Girls'
-Weight : 1 lb, 6.8 oz. (sorry, don't know metric. from the U.S)

~FEATURES~
-3 in 1 design includes a waterproof shell and a removable fleece liner. You can wear each individually, or wear them together for the ultimate cold-weather combo
-Fully seam-sealed, waterproof construction is breathable and shields from the elements; draft flap with hook-and-loop closure provides even more protection
-3 piece, fixed hood and chin zip guard provide even more coverage
-Secure zip hand pockets on outer jacket to stash the essentials (phones, snacks, moneys, etc.)
-Adjustable drawstring system at hem and adjustable cuff tabs let her secure her fit 
-ID label to keep track of your jacket
-The zip in feature is compatible with most other North Face jackets

~FIT/SIZE~
The fit on this jacket is true to size. I just ordered the size I usually get and it fit perfectly. It still fits well if you put a hoodie or light sweatshirt on underneath it. I rate it a 5/5 for the fit. I put the size chart below in case you wanted to know the exact size.

HEIGHTWEIGHTCHESTWAISTXXS (5)43-44 in / 109-112 cm40-43 lbs / 18-19 kg23-24 in / 58-61 cm22-23 in / 56-58 cmXS (6)45-47 in / 114-119 cm44-50 lbs / 20-23 kg24-25 in / 61-63 cm22-23 in / 56-58 cmS (7/8)48-53 in / 122-135 cm51-65 lbs / 23-29 kg25-27 in / 63-69 cm23-24 in / 58-61 cmM (10/12)54-59 in / 137-150 cm66-85 lbs/ 30-38 kg 27-29 in / 69-74 cm24-26 in / 61-66 cmL (14/16)60-63 in / 152-160 cm86-105 lbs / 39-48 kg30-32 in / 76-81 cm27-29 in / 67-74 cmXL (18)64-65 in / 162-165 cm106-115 lbs / 48-52 kg33-35 in / 84-89 cm30-32 in / 76-79 cm

~QUALITY/OVERALL~
The North Face is a popular name brand, but is it actually good? YES! The quality of this jacket is amazing. Unless you are/buying this for an extremely aggressive rider, it should hold up for a couple seasons. Last season was my first one wearing it, so I don't have too much to say. The drawstring-like system works really well to keep that powder out of your back. Also, the removable fleece on the inside is a great addition if you travel to different places or varying conditions. The jacket is nice and light, so it doesn't affect your mobility, but it still keeps you warm. If you live in a colder area, consider wearing a light sweatshirt/hoodie under it. The waterproofing is fantastic, you will never get wet again! Overall, I rate this jacket a solid 4.5/5. There are some things that could be improved, but it really is just a great jacket. Also, if it matters to you, there is a small selection of nice colors to choose from.


----------



## GoWithTheSnow (May 20, 2020)

*If you have any questions, just put them here! I'll try to answer all of them!*


----------

